
Ask HN: Why aren't brain computer interfaces consumer products yet? - julienreszka
At least as input devices to replace or complement keyboard and mouse&#x2F;touch?<p>When do you think they will be ready to be consumer products?<p>How much would you spend to buy one?<p>What kind of design would you like?<p>What would be a friendly process to calibrate and train the device to recognize your intents?<p>Who would benefit most from those devices?<p>Who would create most wealth from those devices?
======
ClassyJacket
Because all the current technology which doesn't require surgery provides only
a one-dimensional interface (the same amount of options as a keyboard with
just one button) and requires too much time to modulate\activate (in the tens
of seconds). It just isn't practical.

------
fundamental
Higher speed BCI applications involve risky invasive procedures. They're
complex, not without somewhat complex external hardware and have a tendency to
drift over time (i.e. performance can get much worse over weeks/months). You
generally want to avoid introducing risks for any infection or other
complication in your brain.

------
ArtWomb
I was searching for fun science projects for kids last weekend. And did
stumble on Backyard Brains DIY neuroscience (EEG) kits ;)

[https://backyardbrains.com/products/](https://backyardbrains.com/products/)

------
0_gravitas
There was a great article released a while ago when Elon Musk announced
Neuralink. It was a lot about the technical obstacles to overcome, and they
are impressive to say the least, I'll try and find the article.

~~~
julienreszka
Yes please I would like to read it :)

~~~
0_gravitas
Can't seem to figure out how to edit my comment on mobile, here's the link:
[https://waitbutwhy.com/2017/04/neuralink.html](https://waitbutwhy.com/2017/04/neuralink.html)

~~~
julienreszka
Thank you, I enjoyed reading this very much. Yes there are challenges,
definitely.

------
lizardwalk5
a few years ago, a company called Emotiv got a lot of press (I believe through
a TED talk). although I haven't followed them recently, it appeared that they
were trying to figure out the killer app (no pun intended) for their tech. it
seemed like they were leaning in the gaming area back then.

it seems on a practical level that people who have some neuromuscular
disability would benefit immediately from BCI's. but maybe that is not a huge
market for a startup/VC's?

------
gshdg
Would you want to undergo invasive and high risk surgery for an interface that
doesn’t do much or work efficiently because we don’t yet know quite nough
about the brain, and that will probably be obsolete in 10 years?

~~~
julienreszka
there are non invasive devices are you aware of that?

~~~
gshdg
Sure, but are they at all useful?

------
artemisyna
Ditto to the other comments. It's waayyyyyyyy too early. Just because articles
exist about "brain-computer interfaces" doesn't mean it isn't hype.

